

For all you hacker wannabe's - vikram360
http://www.hackertyper.com/

======
MengYuanLong
Lol, this is awesome. Now, if only I needed to film an episode of CSI, Die
Hard 8, or some other drama that happened to have a hacker ruining the
world...

For what it is worth, I was expecting to be further informed on how my
language choice was not appropriate and how fortran was the one true language.

